# 5 year old male for adoption in NYC



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,
A friend of mine very much involved in Animal Rescue asked me if I know of anyone interested in adopting a 5 year old male Maltese. Here's the story: A very nice elderly lady, whom lives in my and my friend's apartment building is having health problems. I guess she's coming to the realization that she can no longer care for her Muffy. It's very sad. I know she loves Maltese, over the years, she's always had one. Muffy is adorable, healthy, neutered, playful, has good teeth, no behavioral problems. Muffy [let's call him Tuffy instead] is wee-wee pad trained, but loves to go outside, also. My friend Debbie thinks he's dominant in the sense that he's always been #1, but I think we can all relate to that. When this lady was in the hospital once before, Debbie babysat Tuffy. Deb has 2 babies of her own. Tuffy did well staying at Deb's. 

I wish I had more information, but believe me when I say Tuffy has been extremely well taken care of. 

I asked Debbie what's going to happen if we find a new home for Tuffy and the lady recovers and wants him back? At this time, Debbie doesn't think that will happen. 

Nothing would be nicer than someone on Spoiled Maltese adopting Tuffy. It would be wonderful to tell the lady that a special person gave her special Tuffy a forever home full of love.

Please pm me if you are interested. I'm sorry, we don't have pictures at this time. 

Sincerely,
Kerry


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Kerry ~

Mr. Tuffy Muffy sounds awesome!! What a good boy he is, and what good hearts, you and your friend have, in the concern for him. I so hope you find him his happy, forever home. My heart goes out to the elderly lady with health problems. My thoughts and prayers are with her.

I'm not much help, being on the West Coast, but if you need assistance, please let me know. I am more than happy to help with this, ever so sweet, fluff-butt









I hope you're well, Kerry









Lovies, and bless your heart,

Deb


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Deb. It's people like you who keep me going. I'm trying!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kerry, this is really thoughtful of you to make an effort to find Muff/Tuffy a new home. I'm also on the West Coast otherwise he'd be coming to my house. Good luck and I'm sure someone will want him.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

Can the breeder take the little guy back for a while to see what is going to happen to the owner?

Best wishes, Nedra


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's a great idea, Nedra. I hope my friend can find out that info.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Good luck finding this little guy a home.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I am sure he will find his forever home soon, 
if you need any help also~ i am only 4 hours away from nyc
but good luck!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

You are so thoughtful to help out in this way - I hope he finds the perfect new home.

ginny


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I am going to ask my friend - who lives in NYC. She wants to get one - but would prefer a girl - but is afraid of the whole potty training. Wish me luck. Oh, do you have any pictures?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to say that Muffy, aka Tuffy, and now I'm calling him Bono, is not available at the moment. The lady is making a comeback, which is great. She's in her late eighties so we cannot be too hard on her. It's such an emotional time, especially for she and Bono. 

Thanks to all. I'd definitely say this is a to be continued.
Love,
Kerry


----------

